# tax back on dental treatment abroad



## creedgearoid (13 Feb 2007)

i have been looking into getting dental treatment done in budapest and have been trying to find out if i can get tax back or not. i have read on various web sites incl here about people getting med form filled when getting dental treatment done abroad and claiming when they got home.
i rang the revenue and was told i could only claim for work done in this country and not anywhere else!!!???
are they correct? or do i have to "adjust" some details on the med form so i can claim? any advice please. also if anybody has had good quality treatment done abroad at good prices please pass on the clinic details.
i am currently in contact with "budapestdentists.com" with a "dr kuncsik" any one been there?


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

I thought that you could get tax relief on medical and dental expenses incurred abroad. I know that I claimed for medical expenses incurred on a business trip in the _US _one time.


----------



## murp (15 Feb 2007)

The legislation would suggest that you can claim for medical expenses in relation to health care provided outside of the State - section 469 TCA 1997


----------



## creedgearoid (15 Feb 2007)

thank you both for the replies.
so if i were to quote this article to the revenue i might get somewhere?
is this article impossible for mere mortals like myself to understand?
anybody out there actually claimed back on dental treatment abroad?


----------



## Rhino 1 (15 Feb 2007)

Also remember that you have to have qualifying treatment to qualify make sure it is on the MED 2.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Feb 2007)

creedgearoid said:


> so if i were to quote this article to the revenue i might get somewhere?


Why not just submit the claim for relief on qualifying medical/dental expenses?


----------



## murp (20 Feb 2007)

I would have the med 2 completed in the normal way and file it with the Revenue Commissioners.

Let them come back and challenge you on the basis that the expenses are not allowable.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2007)

Mind you the _MED2 _needs to be signed by the dentist as far as I recall so if you didn't get this done at the time maybe that's a problem now?


----------



## Happy_Harry (21 May 2007)

I am in a similar boat. In the last few years I had quite a bit of work done on my teeth in Holland, and although significantly cheaper than in Ireland, I could definitely benefit from a tax return. I asked the dentist if there would be a problem signing off on expenses incurred 3 years ago , and there are none. However I got this MED2 form and it asks for the dentist's PPS number. Has anyone here successfully claimed medical expenses incurred abroad ? Did you just leave the PPS field blank ?


----------



## KalEl (21 May 2007)

I had the first part of a root canal done in Australia about 5 years ago and was told by Revenue I was unable to claim. Obviously I claimed for the second bit which was done in Dublin.


----------



## Graham_07 (21 May 2007)

murp said:


> The legislation would suggest that you can claim for medical expenses in relation to health care provided outside of the State - section 469 TCA 1997


 
APproved hospitals only, a list of which is  on Revenue's website @ 

[broken link removed]


----------



## Graham_07 (21 May 2007)

creedgearoid said:


> so if i were to quote this article to the revenue i might get somewhere?


 
I don't think Revenue take much notice of articles on forums like this or what people think or say on them. They tend to stick with what the legislation says. 

While a Med2 doesn't actually have to be submitted now with a claim, it must be available for inspection and unless the dentist has an Irish PPS number I don't see any way for a claim. 

Further, the cost even without tax relief of dental treatment abroad is often still much less than the after-tax-relieved cost of dental treatment here so in most cases even without a claim it's cheaper abroad. I know of a number of people who went on holidays to turkey and while there got work done, very reasonable and quite satisfied with the work.


----------



## Corcaioch (21 May 2007)

Relief is available for dental treatment received abroad once the dentist is entitled under the laws of the country in which the care is provided to practice​​​ dentistry there.  It is not a requirement that he has an Irish PPS No.​


----------



## KalEl (22 May 2007)

Corcaioch said:


> Relief is available for dental treatment received abroad once the dentist is entitled under the laws of the country in which the care is provided to practice​dentistry there. It is not a requirement that he has an Irish PPS No.​


 
This contradicts the advice I received 5 years ago. I had half a root canal done in Sydney and the other half done in Dublin.
Revenue advised me I could not claim for the Australian element of the treatment.


----------



## Jaid79 (19 Aug 2007)

Corcaioch said:


> Relief is available for dental treatment received abroad once the dentist is entitled under the laws of the country in which the care is provided to practice​
> dentistry there. It is not a requirement that he has an Irish PPS No.​


 



> This contradicts the advice I received 5 years ago. I had half a root canal done in Sydney and the other half done in Dublin.
> Revenue advised me I could not claim for the Australian element of the treatment.


 

Corcaioch,

Why do you think the revenue advised KalEI that she could not claim for the work carried out abroad?

Jaid


----------



## serotoninsid (19 Aug 2007)

So just to clarify...this can be claimed back regardless of what country - even if it was some far flung spot - so long as theres proof that they are qualified practicioners, they sign the form and provide receipt?

Does this occur for all other medical procedures that could otherwise be claimed against tax?


----------



## funcrusher (26 Aug 2007)

I doubt if under EU law tax-deductible expenses can be restricted to purchases in Ireland. People I know regularly have treatment abroad and I have never heard of any problems.


----------



## danash (9 Apr 2008)

Sorry to bring this back to life but there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer from someone who has actually claimed back tax from dental work done abroad.

I thought he MED2 had to be *issued* by the Dentist and he has to have an identical copy in his files if he is audited.

I am deciding on a dentist for my daughter to have braces fit and have the Northern Ireland debate ringing in my ears.

If the Northern Ireland costs can be relieved against tax it would make it infinitely cheaper to travel ( apart from the monthly hassle of the trip to Newry )

Does any have a definitive answer ?


----------



## Domo (21 Apr 2009)

This Institute of Taxation's Tax Summary book says:

"With regard to treatment outside the State, the following expenses qualify for tax relief:
(i) The cost of qualifying treatment carried out by a practitioner(GP, consultant or dentist) provided such practitioner is entitled under the laws of the country in which the care is provided to practice medicine or dentistry there.........

Whether or not a Med 2 is required is not indicated, but as Revenue have no authority to audit an overseas (including UK) business I would think that this may not be an issue.

I have not yet come across anyone claiming this before so I have not looked further into the matter.


----------



## JJ1982 (22 Apr 2009)

I received a lot of conflicting advice about this. A client of ours had a lot of tests and a few hospital stays while he was in Australia. I spoke on the phone twice with Revenue with two different answers, "Yes, they think its allowed" and "No, they dont think so". Basically I filled in the med1 in the end and i attahced a letter copies of the bills and the exchange rates on the days of the bills and it was allowed.


----------



## gunnerfitzy (24 Apr 2009)

I claimed for laser eye surgery which was done in the UK in 2004. No problems. Haven't heard of anyone who claimed for dental treatment aboard but I would be surprised if it was one rule for medical and another for dental.


----------



## splanc (29 Jun 2009)

Hi,
if you go to Budapest (Hungary) which is now part of the EU you can claim your treatment back against tax. THe Dentist over there will even fill in the form for you


----------



## roker (30 Jun 2009)

In Ireland claiming off the MED2 form is very restrictive for what you can claim, you cannot claim for routine dental treament. So why would it be allowed abroad?


----------



## splanc (30 Jun 2009)

Hi, crowns, veneers, implants I understand are not consider 'routine' so therefore their treatment can be claimed.
With regards routine fillings etc. you wouldn't save on them, you might as well get routine stuff done in Ireland.


----------



## danielshaw (1 Jul 2009)

Our accredited British dental clinic abroad in Piestany Spa, Slovakia can fill in the forms for you. The website is www.dentalholiday.co.uk. We are a UK patient only clinic and are EU registered.


----------



## splanc (1 Jul 2009)

If anyone wants details of the Budapest Practice that has an Irish Clinic for Irish patients, let me know and I will pass them on


----------



## splanc (1 Jul 2009)

Hi folks, as requested to arrange a consultation you can contact the practice manager on 0036 203 284 940


----------



## annet (2 Jul 2009)

The relevant EU law is EU Reg 1408/71.  Under the rules that govern patient mobility - the European Court of Justice has ruled that every citizen has the right to go and receive treatment like dental, opthalomogy etc. and other outpatient ambulatory services in other EU member states and be reimbursed for the same in accordance with those laid down by national laws.  If for instance its for treatment that would come under Treatment benefit - you are entitled to the same level of refund to the costs that it would have been if it was provided in Ireland.  The DSFA is the one that you submit the claim for a refund to.


----------



## danielshaw (30 Apr 2011)

with the recent EU directive on healthcare abroad, you can certainly go abroad for your dental treatment and claim tax back. I run a UK dental clinic in Slovakia called "Dental Holiday" and have from time to time filled out tax claim forms for most Irish patients and some from Italy, but haven't seen similar forms from my English patients as yet.


----------

